# A chest for my 2nd oldest daughter



## chippin-in (Jan 24, 2016)

It has been quite a while since I have been on this site. I have been trying to get some things done so I can hopefully retire at some point. Who knows it might happen, but in the meantime I have done a little work in the shop but not too much. I did finally get this chest finished for my daughter. My oldest daughter got married and she picked up some free furniture that we redid and then we made a coffee table out of pallets and just been doing that sort of thing. maybe I will get to spend some more time on the site now. But only time will tell.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2016)

Robert that's a beautiful chest!! Excellent work and I really like the spline work. 

Welcome back.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in (Jan 24, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Robert that's a beautiful chest!! Excellent work and I really like the spline work.
> 
> Welcome back.


Yea i got this really cool jig to make those splines...wonder where i got it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 24, 2016)

Wow - Very nice chest. I agree - the spline work really sets if off.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for sharing! Nice work. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 24, 2016)

Robert, design question, "Why did you not run the decorative edge completely around the top?".


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 24, 2016)

Good looking chest.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in (Jan 24, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> Robert, design question, "Why did you not run the decorative edge completely around the top?".



If I am understanding your question correctly, you are asking why I did not rout all four sides of the lid only the front and two sides. I really don't have a reason as to why I did not, except for the fact that it is the back of the chest and would more than likely be against a wall or bed and would not be seen necessarily.


----------



## Tony (Jan 24, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> Robert, design question, "Why did you not run the decorative edge completely around the top?".



It's funny how we all see things differently. When I saw it I was pleased because that's how I've done it as well. To me, it makes more sense to have the back flush with the lid. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 25, 2016)

I thought it would be a fine stand alone center piece, like that of a coffee table to be appreciated from all sides.

I've seen several artists add hinges on all 4 sides as well to leave the user guessing which side is actually the true hinge.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 25, 2016)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in (Jan 25, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> I thought it would be a fine stand alone center piece, like that of a coffee table to be appreciated from all sides.
> 
> I've seen several artists add hinges on all 4 sides as well to leave the user guessing which side is actually the true hinge.



Interesting concept. I had not thought of that, but it is something to consider in the future. I still have a son and another daughter to make stuff for, but you never know. Thanks


----------



## Tony (Jan 25, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> I thought it would be a fine stand alone center piece, like that of a coffee table to be appreciated from all sides.
> 
> I've seen several artists add hinges on all 4 sides as well to leave the user guessing which side is actually the true hinge.



Dang good idea Mark, I might have to try that out soon! Tony


----------



## NeilYeag (Jan 25, 2016)

Where did you source the handles? They are nice.

Neil


----------



## chippin-in (Jan 25, 2016)

NeilYeag said:


> Where did you source the handles? They are nice.
> 
> Neil



Woodcraft. They are kinda "pirate-chesty".


----------

